# Battle: Los Angeles



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORb3zC8z94w[/YOUTUBE]​


> A Marine platoon faces off against an alien invasion in Los Angeles. --IMDB


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 12, 2010)

Eerie music. Looks good.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't wait. From the trailer it looks like it might be better than Skyline


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2010)

Always up for an alien invasion movie. Though I heard Skyline sucked.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_pAsPPDdC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm gonna download this.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2011)

Alien Invasion? Check
Marines? Check
Michelle Rodriguez? Check

Watching this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Tittays.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 12, 2011)

It's about fucking time that we had a decent alien invasion flick.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Always up for an alien invasion movie. Though I heard Skyline sucked.



Skyline  Sucked Big time and i want see  BLA  looks sick


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2011)

That shot of the helicopters flying over the wrecked beach got me really excited...seeing that the rest of trailer was mostly them surrounded by rubble...eh.

Could be interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the trailer but suspect that it will be Skyline meets Transformers.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2011)

Trailer is amazing too bad I'm usually disappointed when a trailer hypes me up for a movie to be disappointing.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the concept.

A realistic, more, if you will, human approach to the alien invasion film.

in the first trailer, i swear, you can see a covenant elite.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know why people keep bringing up skyline, you could tell that movie was gonna suck when they released the official trailer. BLA has five-times the budget of skyline.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2011)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I don't know why people keep bringing up skyline, you could tell that movie was gonna suck when they released the official trailer. BLA has five-times the budget of skyline.



yeah, because more money= better movie. "The Cave" had more than 5 times the budget of "The Descent", and few people remember it while the Descent is regarded as a potential classic.

Plus, apparently the directors of "Skyline" did some of the special effects for "Battle: Los Angeles" and the makers of "Battle" considered a law suit against them for stealing some of their resources(the Strauss Brothers deny this). 

So the comparisons aren't invalid, although I dont think BLA will suck because Skyline did. Im sure it wont suck at all. But then again, I didnt think Skyline was THAT bad.

But come on, guys, all evidence points to this probably not being a great movie. It's directed by Jonathan Liebesman, known for "Darkness Falls" and "Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning". I liked his work on both of those films, but I'd not call either of them good. 

So it depends on the script. The writer has done very little, known mainly for adapting "The Generals Daughter", which received lukewarm reviews. 

While the budget seems good, it's fairly light for a blockbuster movie(most seem to cost 150-200 million). 

Still, I do have hope. I actually like the concept(the real life battle of LA is a very interesting story and the alien connection is intriguing), I like the actors(even Michelle Rodriguez) and the trailer looks superb.

I'm sure it will be a decent movie and will see it for sure, but I dunno how good or bad it will be.


----------



## lourisa8788 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have not watched this tv series yet..


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 30, 2011)

Second trailer looks good.

I loved Skyline, I think this is going to be better though


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 12, 2011)

So I saw Battle Los Angeles tonight. And it was one of the better movies I have seen in a long while. The characters weren't all that memorable. For the life of me I can't remember their names. Ofcourse, they went by ranks most of the time. The movie also went a little over board with the shaky cam. I understand its function in an action scene, but when the cast has reached places of at least momentary safety, the camera should stablize a bit. But that aside, the action scenes were numerous, and great. And while I can't remember names, I can remember numerous displays of badass through out.

So if you like a good action flick, go see it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

Contrary to all the negative rep it's received so far, I still wanna see it.

I don't think it'll be better than The Adjustment Bureau, though, which is still the best film of 2011 I've seen.

The only other being I Am Number Four...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2011)

Saw it. It was okay. review is in sig.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

A very generic and straight forward alien invasion film.  The effects were good but everybody in the theatre was falling asleep half-way.  

It takes itself too seriously since it could've used a bit more humor.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Saw the movie. 8.5/10


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 13, 2011)

pretty lackluster ending


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 13, 2011)

Saw it today, dug the hell out of it. Yeah, the dialogue wasn't all that good in some parts, but hey, luckily it was kept to minimum. What I wanted to see was Black Hawk Down meets Independence Day, and that's what I got. Whole lotta badass action sequences. Loved the fight on the overpass when the aliens were using that mobile rocket launcher. Kind of reminded me of the final fight in Saving Private Ryan when the Nazi's rolled out that 20mm.

So yeah, very solid action flick. It doesn't really do anything new, but goddamn is it a fun ride.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I watched it on Saturday. It was pretty good all right. The ending was okay, too, kind of what I expected there. 

The only thing I didn't really like were the shaky cam parts. I've never liked shaky cam and everyone uses it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't care if it's gonna suck... I want to see this movie. I have a hardon for everything in the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

It's pretty good. Just don't go in expecting anything mindblowingly original or anything.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't like it, felt like a big "join the marines commercial."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Marines don't give up. You gonna be a tough little Marine for me, bro?


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Marines don't give up. You gonna be a tough little Marine for me, bro?



Your the best marine I ever knew CMX...
_
*jumps out of helicoptor without dramatically looking back*_

.... _*expects you to follow like 2 seconds later*_

HOohRah!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope there's enough room for me down there in the epic wasteland of alien destruction. I'm coming and I'm bringing all the hell and fury of the Marines with me. They don't know who they're fuckin' with.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

This movie was awesome......the one liners alone were amazing.

"You want to go there, LETS GO THERE.......your brother he was my friend"  

"I just finished my breakfast sir"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

A breakfast of alien entrails and ass-kicking.


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A breakfast of alien entrails and ass-kicking.



... with a side order of armor piercing bullets fresh out of the magazine.

Seriously, while this film was not trying to be the next Saving Private Ryan, or make a push for the Oscars, it was an enjoyable movie. For all those who watched this in the theatre, be grateful that you at least didn't have to sit through The Green Hornet remake, just desperately praying that there was some sort of plot in there somewhere.

I also liked the fact that they had Aaron Eckhart's character be single without kids, then introduced that one chick(who was also single in the movie) who had Tom Brady's kid in real life, and did not go Pearl Harbour on our asses with an "unexpected" romantic payoff.

I wanted to end this post with some sort of "America Fuck Yeah" image but unfortunately couldn't find the one I love using most(reason: accidentally deleted off HD). It had an American Eagle with a super imposed flag on it, and was shedding a single tear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I was expecting them to get together but they never did. Thinking about that it is rather refreshing. They didn't have to play the tired old romance card in this movie about pure, testosterone-fueld badasses (even Michelle Rodriquez).

The main character didn't have a cliche "I lost my kids and wife to aliens" sob story to motivate him. He did have a tragic history, but that's tolerable. His only motivation was kicking ass to preserve the American way.  


If you don't like it, move to Mexico (illegally).


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was expecting them to get together but they never did. Thinking about that it is rather refreshing. They didn't have to play the tired old romance card in this movie about pure, testosterone-fueld badasses (even Michelle Rodriquez).
> 
> The main character didn't have a cliche "I lost my kids and wife to aliens" sob story to motivate him. He did have a tragic history, but that's tolerable. His only motivation was kicking ass to preserve the American way.
> 
> ...



Is it wrong of me to have walked into the movie theatre expecting Michelle Rodriguez's character to bite the bullet(literally in this case) in a similar fashion to how her character went out in Avatar or the latest Fast & the Furious film that was just released before the one being released next month. Minus the 3D, gigantic badass of a man played by:



or a suped up japanese import in an illegal death race?

I was pleasantly surprised with that trope being defeated as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

It is not wrong. There are only two scenarios in which Michelle should be in a movie:

1) As fodder to make a certain enemy more villainous
2) Sex appeal (and she is hit-or-miss in that area sometimes)

It's perfectly acceptable to only stare at her jugs hoping she dies before opening her mouth (unless there's something going into it ).


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is not wrong. There are only two scenarios in which Michelle should be in a movie:
> 
> 1) As fodder to make a certain enemy more villainous
> 2) Sex appeal (and she is hit-or-miss in that area sometimes)
> ...



She's 2.

Interview: [YOUTUBE]0qJ9aDM_Xy0[/YOUTUBE]

she has a wierd laugh.


----------



## Captain Hulk (Mar 15, 2011)

Movie was awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

katerbai said:


> recently release movie. but i haven't watched it yet.. Do you have any source to watch.


 Yes, it's called a movie theatre.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, it's called a movie theatre.



listen to the man!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2011)

Answer the question.

Not everyone can go the the theater


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 15, 2011)

leech money from a friend and go watch it


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]C3hxMHYiesc[/YOUTUBE]

Best fucking review ever.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 16, 2011)

I hated this movie. Not as bad as _Skyline_, where the characters AND the movie irritated me, but I just didn't like it. There are spoilers in here, so I'm spoilering it all because I'm not going to individual spoiler certain things, but just be warned.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- The aliens in it _suck_. I went in thinking that these guys were going to be like the bugs from District 9, with a lot of high-powered weaponry and physically superior to humans. Nothing like that. They can be taken out by rifle fire fairly easily (they die at a fairly regular pace in the movie. At the very least, on par with the marines themselves), so they don't have great armor. Their guns fire fast, but are _less_ effective than normal rifles (Their tracer runs seem to just cause a burn rather than going through you. What the fuck?!). They have drones which track by radio/cell signals (Which, in the middle of Los Angeles in a crisis, should be almost useless) and fire a slow-charging energy rocket (?) thing, but they outside of being really maneuverable they have no sort of defense system to stop incoming missiles or anything. _We_ have systems right now that can do those sorts of things; hell, let's get an APD on that thing and make it an actual threat. Oh, and they apparently bought their drone control systems from the Trade Federation. Seriously, it's just really disappointing from a technological perspective to see how poorly these aliens are equipped.
- Along with this, it's hard to see why they were even winning. They certainly ambush the Marines, but while the Marines are whittled down they inflict a good amount of casualties on the aliens themselves. Considering numbers work in our favor, I have no clue how they are winning like they are. We are told how we are getting our ass kicked all over, but we never really get any idea of why, since every time there is a combat aliens are dying at a steady rate. By all accounts, they have no way to block or take out our air support initially (They come in without air support, which is the absolute reverse of what you'd want to do. I still can't make sense of how that was planned.), and have no way of blocking artillery shells that we can see. If a 5.56 round will kill you, .50 cal will rip you apart. There is just no way they should be making advances like they are, especially on foot. People making the _Black Hawk Down_ comparison also help my argument: This movie should be like _Black Hawk Down_, but from the Somali perspective. Instead, we get it where the Marines are the ass-kickers holding off tons of aliens.
- The characters are either forgettable or completely defined by a single cliche. They try really early on to establish a lot of different people, but it just doesn't work well. Aaron Eckhart is retiring (and has a questionable combat history~!), some guy's brother got killed under his command, someone's from New Jersey, the Lieutenant is new (and has a pregnant wife!), there's a young guy, and oh, hey, Michelle Rodriguez is here. Eckhart is the only person you'll really remember, but I'll give credit: I was semi-interested in the guy who was getting over PTS from being in Iraq, though they really don't do too much with him. They should have concentrated on a few characters and developing them rather than tossing out a bunch of different characters. (Side Note - Actually, after watching the Cinema Snob's review, I thought he had a great idea: Establish all these characters, then kill almost all of them off very early on to completely catch the audience off-guard. An interesting way idea, at least)
- Cliche moments. Self-sacrificing marine mistaken for being "left behind" by the Staff Sergeant (which I thought was obvious that he was leaving himself behind). The classic "I know the names of all the men who fell under my command" cliche, the "I'm going in there. You don't have to follow me... but everyone does" cliche, and the "They said we could rest, but we're just reloading after saving the world" cliche. There's also the "Civilian takes gun and joins the fight" cliche followed by "Son alone with dead father" cliche. This movie is a bunch of cliches thrown together, and they aren't really all that compelling.
- The Marines occasionally fall to "No, we can't use that! The plot dictates we'll need that later!", particularly with an AT4 they are carrying around but don't use it against perfectly legitimate targets. For example, they have it during a fight with an Alien quadrupedal support platform, but don't use it (or their 203s. I know for a fact they didn't run out of ammo; any good Marine will tell you they didn't use nearly enough of the grenade rounds to even worry about running out.) because... they'll need it later? The thing was doing well at annihilating cars, and it was a slow-moving target. By all accounts, they should have used it then and there. There are a few other things, but for the most part I can't complain about the Marines because they were at least fairly competent in what they were doing (outside of acting, but whatever). The Marines also ramming aliens in an LAV instead of firing the 25mm chaingun. They had something like 200 rounds (They are normally fully loaded with 420 round) and they are like "Whatever. LETS RAM THE BASTARDS! FUCK YEAH!" I'm sure it was to prevent us from seeing how the Bushmaster would have raped them, causing us to further question how the hell the aliens got as far as they did, but still.
- Oh, and the alien autopsy scene is UTTERLY RETARDED. This deserves special mention, because what they "learn" is repeated multiple times by multiple characters. They capture a live alien and decide to stab organs/pouches/water sacs to see how to kill them (despite having killed multiple aliens without this knowledge). They spend a good 3 or 4 minutes on this, doing things in the most unscientific way possible with a veterinarian there ("I can do this! I'm a vet!"), and find out their weakpoint... is just right of where the heart should be. So they just wasted valuable time to find out that THEY SHOULD JUST FIRE AT THE CENTER OF MASS?! WHERE YOU ARE ALWAYS SUPPOSED TO FIRE IN THE FIRST PLACE!? GAH, I think I just had an aneurysm during that scene.
- General stupid stuff, like "They are taking our water, because it's in liquid form! That's very rare!" That was a holy shit stupidity moment that I shouldn't even need to explain. 
- Really, it's a bad movie. I'm probably more angry than others because I'm big into military history and SF and stuff, and while I'm not an expert there are very obvious glaring flaws. If you are easily nauseated by cliches or shaky cam, avoid this. If you really _need_ to see an alien invasion film, I suppose it's better than _Skyline_... but that's not exactly high praise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I couldn't read all that, but one of your gripes is that the aliens were too easily defeated. That's not exactly true. If you remember the one they had shot into the pool it took hundreds of rounds and a grenade to kill it.

They have to be shot in a certain point or blown up entirely or they don't die. The Marines were losing the fight until they figured that out. They just had them dropping like flies for the sake of the movie (they can't all just be the fucking Terminator, otherwise it'd be a 600 hour movie).

Also, water is pretty rare in the universe. Why do you think NASA gets a giant collective boner each time they think they have found liquid on a planet 1000000000000000 light years away?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't read all that, but one of your gripes is that the aliens were too easily defeated. That's not exactly true. If you remember the one they had shot into the pool it took hundreds of rounds and a grenade to kill it.



It didn't take hundreds of rounds. It just jumped out of the pool and half a dozen guys blazed it as it shot wildly into the air at point blank range without killing anyone. 

(Seriously, how did no one die in that scene?)

The never say it's still alive, they just toss the grenade in to be sure. Which, to be fair, is a scene I liked; the rookie stupidly fires into the water when firing bullets into water is almost completely useless, but the guy who knows something tosses the grenade in because the concussive force will kill the thing.

There are many more times in the movie where they are taken down by much, much less than that. They might take a few more bullets than a normal human, but they are certainly taken down multiple times without needing anything more than an assault rifle. An M2 Browning or any sort of heavy machine gun should utterly destroy them.



> They have to be shot in a certain point or blown up entirely or they don't die. The Marines were losing the fight until they figured that out. They just had them dropping like flies for the sake of the movie (they can't all just be the fucking Terminator, otherwise it'd be a 600 hour movie).



All military personnel are trained to fire at the center of mass. Hell, anyone who will likely shoot someone is trained to fire at the center of mass. The place they describe (just to the right of the heart) is basically the center of mass, if not the actual center itself. There was no magical "kill-zone" (it's not like the organ they were looking at was tiny, either, and they needed to be exact), just fire _exactly where you are trained to fire_ and you will kill them just fine. Watching the combat scenes, they never really have a problem killing them, it's just that early on they get ambushed a few times. When they have a clear defensive position (like the highway), they tend to do well. I'm still amazed that the aliens completely fucked up an ambush which should have annihilated the entire platoon.



> Also, water is pretty rare in the universe. Why do you think NASA gets a giant collective boner each time they think they have found liquid on a planet 1000000000000000 light years away?



_*FUCKING BULLSHIT*_. Water is _*not rare*_. Water is rather abundant in a variety of different forms, mostly because it is made up of two very, very common elements: Hydrogen and Oxygen. I mean, in our solar system we have planetoids which are covered with massive sheets of ice. It's not a hard thing to find.

_Liquid_ water is rare, perhaps. I'm not even sure on that, but I could at least understand that because of the temperature range it has is not huge or anything. But if you _melt_ ice, you get _water_. That was the stupid part of the statement; We know there is a great deal of water in our solar system. But the idea that it's _liquid_ water that separates us apart is retarded, because you can get liquid water from solid water.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

CBA to melt ice, man. 

It's just a movie anyway. You gotta suspend your disbelief.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CBA to melt ice, man.
> 
> It's just a movie anyway. You gotta suspend your disbelief.



Yeah, yeah, I understand. Still, I shouldn't have to turn off my mind like this to get through a film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

If you don't turn your mind off you'll end up angry and bitter like me.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit, bro.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I hated this movie. Not as bad as _Skyline_, where the characters AND the movie irritated me, but I just didn't like it. There are spoilers in here, so I'm spoilering it all because I'm not going to individual spoiler certain things, but just be warned.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



damn brah, you gotta use that return button. from what I've read, it seems more or less spot on.

it was a pretty big face palm when they were trying to figure out how to kill the alien. like yeah, you're ripping its insides out - you really figured out how to kill it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I hated this movie. Not as bad as _Skyline_, where the characters AND the movie irritated me, but I just didn't like it. There are spoilers in here, so I'm spoilering it all because I'm not going to individual spoiler certain things, but just be warned.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









I do pretty much agree 100% though


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a sucker for alien invasion movies, so I liked this.  I enjoyed so much more than I did Skyline.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

What a shitty ass video review, obnoxious douche using shitty tweets to give the film credibility.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

I suppose the aliens could've been cooler.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 17, 2011)

The aliens were friggin sweet.



Yeah, totally awesome 



> - Cliche moments. Self-sacrificing marine mistaken for being "left behind" by the Staff Sergeant (which I thought was obvious that he was leaving himself behind). The classic "I know the names of all the men who fell under my command" cliche, the "I'm going in there. You don't have to follow me... but everyone does" cliche, and the "They said we could rest, but we're just reloading after saving the world" cliche. There's also the "Civilian takes gun and joins the fight" cliche followed by "Son alone with dead father" cliche. This movie is a bunch of cliches thrown together, and they aren't really all that compelling.



Hold the fucking phone, Guy.
Just because they were cliche, doesnt make them non-compelling moments. I almost started crying when that kid's dad died. I didn't expect them to follow the Staff Sarge into the sewers. hell, that part where the kid's dad picks up the gun came from left field for me.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, I tend to write a lot. This movie just had a lot to criticize.



Talon. said:


> Hold the fucking phone, Guy.
> Just because they were cliche, doesnt make them non-compelling moments. I almost started crying when that kid's dad died. I didn't expect them to follow the Staff Sarge into the sewers. hell, that part where the kid's dad picks up the gun came from left field for me.



Why? His character was barely in the movie. I had barely any chance to establish any sort of connection with him or his kid in any way. You know what I cried at the end of? _Glory_. You know why? The characters connected with me; when they died, that was legitimately tragic because I knew who they were and what their actions ultimately meant. I have no fucking clue who that guy was. How many lines did he have up until that point? I didn't care about what he did because I had no interest in him previously, and I knew exactly what was going to happen after he got shot.

Now could his death have been compelling? Maybe. Perhaps if they didn't have 30 different characters and were trying to flesh them out instead of having a half-dozen shaky cam scenes (though this is an action movie, so I can't rip on it too much for that). But it fell completely flat. I cared more when Bill Pullman's wife died in _Independence Day_, and I didn't really care much.

You _didn't_ expect them to follow him into the sewers? You have to be kidding me. They already established what type of commander he was in the scene before with the "I remember your brother; he was one of the best" speeches. You think they aren't going to follow him in after that? Yeah, right.

Actually, that would have been kind of interesting. If he was ballsy enough to try it alone, with no one going with him (especially if the previous speech didn't happen). Him obviously trying to redeem himself, even though he shouldn't _need_ to, while the others misinterpreting his actions due to previous misconceptions. At the very least, it wouldn't have been as predictable.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 18, 2011)

It was good and refreshing to see an alien invasion movie where the aliens aren't fucking retarded and/or lose in some dumb way. Independence Day, War of the Worlds, and Signs especially were all astonishingly stupid in this respect.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, the "central control center for drones" is a bit cliche, but these aliens clearly weren't Independence-Day level. No energy shields, and I don't think they even had upgraded to laser weaponry yet. They still used bullets, missiles, and so on. They were clearly made less advanced then conventional alien movies to give modern-day troops a fighting chance. 

Thus it isn't inconceivable that a civilization of this level would still need some kind of central command-and-control systems for their AI, moreover they at least went out of their way to intelligently hide/defend it. Given the level of technology they were presented to have had, my suspension of disbelief was still enact with how they were defeated.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2011)

just saw this , i liked it, the cast made gave the movie credibility. i like the cast, so i liked the movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> It was good and refreshing to see an alien invasion movie where the aliens aren't fucking retarded and/or lose in some dumb way. Independence Day, War of the Worlds, and Signs especially were all astonishingly stupid in this respect.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 I concur. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

They obviously weren't advanced enough to build redundancies for their drones. We're not dealing with the smartest set of aliens here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Indeed. Very informative.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2011)

If any invading alien species were even in the slightest bit smart, we would all be dead.......or sex slaves. 

The fact that most have FTL drives to get to our planet means they could smash one of their ships at FTL speed and blow a hole in Earth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

SHUT UP! 


You can't introduce science into science-fiction.


----------

